# Anti-gun genius at work



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Denny's tells police officers they cannot have guns inside restaurant

The top rated comment says it all. I hope the liberals are proud of this like minded buffoon!


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

I have ccw does that mean I'm not welcome? Is Dennys a CPZ nationwide. Is that there policy no guns?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Well it is in Illinois, their cops aren't generally known for being 'good ones'... Thanks Chicago!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Man demands right to carry licensed gun into Denny's - WTOC-TV: Savannah, Beaufort, SC, News, Weather & Sports

Denny's announced it's ok to carry a gun if your a cop now... They won't be seeing me again as a customer if they have issues with my constitutional rights.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I know every state has different CCW laws, but here in WV you can carry concealed (with a permit of course) even in a place posted no guns and not be charged unless you refused to leave if asked to, if somehow you was found to be carrying. Court houses, jails federal building schools....ect is a no no like, I guess anywhere else.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I know every state has different CCW laws, but here in WV you can carry concealed (with a permit of course) even in a place posted no guns and not be charged unless you refused to leave if asked to, if somehow you was found to be carrying. Court houses, jails federal building schools....ect is a no no like, I guess anywhere else.


Nevada's pretty much the same even casinos. I CC and I don't print as a result they don't ask I don't tell and I have no need to show off.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Regardless of state law, when a company openly opposes our constitutional rights... They've surrendered _their_ right to ever see business from me again.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't have a link but the story of an AZ cop told not to come to school in uniform due to his side arm is kind of a sad commentary on the re education campaign Eric holder intends for his America.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I do not eat at Denny's but I might if I can think of a way to rub their noise in this.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have not eaten at Denny's in a while. Their food is not so impressive and they are expensive for what they have.. As Jay Hickman would say.. There I was, shitfaced at Denny's...


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> I do not eat at Denny's but I might if I can think of a way to rub their noise in this.


Our state IS open carry for long guns... Walk in with a 12 gauge and slap it down on the table. _Get my coffee BITC#_!


----------

